# "chamar-se de"



## nam45

alguém me pode ajudar com o uso do verbo 'chamarse'?

sempre se usa este verbo com a preposicão "de" ?

por exemplo:
o restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava do Gato Preto...
Ou tal vez deve ser "... de Gato Preto" ?

Sempre tenho problemas com esta construção 

Obrigado!


----------



## yvanyvan

O português do Brasil tem muitas diferenças de construção do português (para além de todas as outras!). Cá, nunca se usa a preposição “de” neste e noutros casos, embora a proliferação das telenovelas brasileiras tenha vindo a “abrasileirar” muito o “nosso” português vernáculo. Neste caso, em bom português, apenas se diria “o restaurante onde a gente jantou chamava-se Gato Preto” ou, mais simples, “o restaurante onde jantámos chamava-se Gato Preto”, ou, “fomos jantar ao Gato Preto”. Por tudo isto (e muito mais), uma tradução com destino ao Brasil *não tem nada a ver *com uma tradução com destino a Portugal. 
Bom dia!


----------



## olivinha

yvanyvan said:


> Por tudo isto (e muito mais), uma tradução com destino ao Brasil *não tem nada a ver *com uma tradução com destino a Portugal.
> Bom dia!


Nossa, Yvan, que exagero! Nada a ver? 



> “o restaurante onde a gente jantou chamava-se Gato Preto” ou, mais simples, “o restaurante onde jantámos chamava-se Gato Preto”,


Válido também para o bom português falado no Brasil, (a não ser pelo _jantamos_ que em pt Br não leva acento).


----------



## yvanyvan

Sim, Olivinha, não tem nada a ver, nem pela construção, nem pelo vocabulário, nem pela ortografia, nem, nem... Diga-me só qual seria a editora do Brasil que aceitaria uma tradução feita para português de Portugal?
Bom dia!


----------



## MOC

Não tem nada a ver? Então poderiamos fazer a tradução em romeno que ninguém notaria diferença.

Aliás, o próprio exemplo sugerido pela Olivinha, prova que nesse caso é até igual.


----------



## yvanyvan

Olivinha e MOC, Vós sabeis do que estou a falar! Na generalidade, tudo é português. Mas respondei só: qual seria a editora do Brasil que aceitaria uma tradução feita para português de Portugal? Por isso, muitas vezes, é difícil opinar neste forum. É tão só o que queria transmitir.
Bom dia!


----------



## Vanda

E aqui, neste ponto, vamos parar de falar das diferenças entre português europeu e brasileiro, pois já temos aquela longuíssima e antiga discussão, que teve até que ser fechada, vocês se lembram bem por quê.


----------



## Alandria

> O português do Brasil tem muitas diferenças de construção do português (para além de todas as outras!). Cá, nunca se usa a preposição “de” neste e noutros casos, embora a proliferação das telenovelas brasileiras tenha vindo a “abrasileirar” muito o “nosso” português vernáculo. Neste caso, em bom português, apenas se diria “o restaurante onde a gente jantou chamava-se Gato Preto” ou, mais simples, “o restaurante onde jantámos chamava-se Gato Preto”, ou, “fomos jantar ao Gato Preto”. Por tudo isto (e muito mais), uma tradução com destino ao Brasil *não tem nada a ver *com uma tradução com destino a Portugal.
> Bom dia!


 
Há uma certa precipitação e até um certo desconhecimento seu acerca das diferenças entre as duas variantes, para não falar do preconceito ao afirmar "em bom português...", o que dá margem a que formas diferentes sejam encaradas como "mal português". 
Sinceramente, paro por aqui até que reconheça a sua falha para continuarmos o debate.



> o restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava do Gato Preto...


 
Eu NUNCA ouvi/vi esse tipo de construção, isso não é possível nem no Brasil, nem em Portugal. Eu rescreveria assim:

O restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava Gato Preto.

Dependendo da região do Brasil, como é o caso de Minas Gerais, Centro-Oeste e São Paulo. Poder-se-ia "comer" o "se"; porém isto é um REGIONALISMO, que muitas vezes é mal visto por pessoas de outras regiões.


----------



## Ricardoreis

> Eu NUNCA ouvi/vi esse tipo de construção, isso não é possível nem no Brasil, nem em Portugal.



http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q="se+chamava+de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Eu já vi muitas vezes. Pelo jeito é bem possível.


----------



## olivinha

Ricardoreis said:


> Eu já vi muitas vezes. Pelo jeito é bem possível.


Dear Ricardo,
Regardless of what you found in Google, regardless of the Portuguese variant you choose to speak, I strongly advise you never to say:
_O restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava do Gato Preto..._
Or
_Eu me chamo do Ricardo._
Such constructions are not possible in Portuguese.


----------



## Ricardoreis

olivinha said:


> Dear Ricardo,
> Regardless of what you found in Google, regardless of the Portuguese variant you choose to speak, I strongly advise you never to say:
> _O restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava do Gato Preto..._
> Or
> _Eu me chamo do Ricardo._
> Such constructions are not possible in Portuguese.



What about _O restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava de Gato Preto_? I'm a bit confused because I've seen lots of people using 'de' with this verb. Is it to do with the different meanings of 'chamar'? 

To be fair, there's been no effort to try to help those of us not blessed with native Portuguese prowess to understand what determines possibility in some contexts and impossibility in others. Just to say "it's impossible" is not particularly useful when there's plenty of confusing evidence.


----------



## olivinha

Ricardoreis said:


> What about _O restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava de Gato Preto_? I'm a bit confused because I've seen lots of people using 'de' with this verb.


Hi, Ricardo.
In this case, without the article is not possible either.
_O restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava Gato Preto._
_A moderadora deste foro se chama/chama-se Vanda._

Maybe the info copied below from Aulete will help you:
_Chamar_
11 Dar ou atribuir nome, apelido etc.
Os pais a chamaram Ana em homenagem a avó.
_Chamar with the preposition de_:
12 Conferir qualidade, título, atributo; QUALIFICAR; TACHAR. 
Chamaram-no *de* traidor.
"Capitu chamava-me às vezes bonito..." 
[*É muito comum o emprego da preposição de antes do título ou qualidade.*]

EDIT:


> To be fair, there's been no effort to try to help those of us not blessed with native Portuguese prowess to understand what determines possibility in some contexts and impossibility in others. Just to say "it's impossible" is not particularly useful when there's plenty of confusing evidence.


You are absolutely right. And sorry about that.
See if the info I provided above helps to answer your question.


----------



## luckyme

nam45 said:


> alguém me pode ajudar com o uso do verbo 'chamarse'?
> 
> sempre se usa este verbo com a preposicão "de" ?
> 
> por exemplo:
> o restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava do Gato Preto...
> Ou tal vez deve ser "... de Gato Preto" ?
> 
> Sempre tenho problemas com esta construção
> 
> Obrigado!


 
Que pena so hoje neste Julho 15, 2011 entrei no site! Gostaria de ter tomado parte da troca de ideias sobre a frase : 'o restaurante onde nos jantamos chamava-se Gato Preto.

Nao faz mal, fica para outra vez.

Ate mais!


----------



## J. Bailica

yvanyvan said:


> Cá, nunca se usa a preposição “de” neste e noutros casos, embora a proliferação das telenovelas brasileiras tenha vindo a “abrasileirar” muito o “nosso” português vernáculo. Neste caso, em bom português, apenas se diria (...)
> Bom dia!


 
Este foi falar bom português para outro lado, não?
A falta que faz, a *boa* *educação*.


----------



## Carfer

Diria que a legitimidade do uso da preposição na frase proposta (_'o restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava do Gato Preto...'_) dependerá daquilo que o falante quis realmente dizer. É possível que o nome completo do restaurante fosse _'Restaurante do Gato Preto'_ e que a pessoa tenha deixado implícito '_Restaurante', _até para não estar a repetir o termo (_'o restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava Restaurante do Gato Preto...'_). Este tipo de situação não é nada invulgar, creio eu, e pode dar suporte à afirmação de Ricardoreis de que já tem encontrado '_chamar_' preposicionado em frases semelhantes. Também eu diria que já a ouvi bastantes vezes (e, se calhar, disse outras tantas) e não me parece merecedora de censura especial. Na realidade, nesses casos o verbo não pede preposição, é com '_Restaurante_' que o '_de_' está relacionado, não com o verbo. Um falante não nativo pode, obviamente, não se aperceber disso, de que há um termo implícito com o qual a preposição se relaciona, e concluir, erradamente, que '_chamar_' admite a preposição '_de_' (fora dos casos, evidentemente, em que '_chamar_' tem o sentido de _'qualificar', 'apodar',_ porque, nesses, sem dúvida que pede_)_


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Diria que a legitimidade do uso da preposição na frase proposta (_'o restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava do Gato Preto...'_) dependerá daquilo que o falante quis realmente dizer. É possível que o nome completo do restaurante fosse _'Restaurante do Gato Preto'_ e que a pessoa tenha deixado implícito '_Restaurante', _até para não estar a repetir o termo (_'o restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava Restaurante do Gato Preto...'_). Este tipo de situação não é nada invulgar, creio eu, e pode dar suporte à afirmação de Ricardoreis de que já tem encontrado '_chamar_' preposicionado em frases semelhantes. Também eu diria que já a ouvi bastantes vezes (e, se calhar, disse outras tantas) e não me parece merecedora de censura especial. Na realidade, nesses casos o verbo não pede preposição, é com '_Restaurante_' que o '_de_' está relacionado, não com o verbo. Um falante não nativo pode, obviamente, não se aperceber disso, de que há um termo implícito com o qual a preposição se relaciona, e concluir, erradamente, que '_chamar_' admite a preposição '_de_' (fora dos casos, evidentemente, em que '_chamar_' tem o sentido de _'qualificar', 'apodar',_ porque, nesses, sem dúvida que pede_)_


Quando eu li o fio quis dizer isso, só não sabia como. Obrigada por fazê-lo por mim, Carfer.


----------



## luckyme

olivinha said:


> Dear Ricardo,
> Regardless of what you found in Google, regardless of the Portuguese variant you choose to speak, I strongly advise you never to say:
> _O restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava do Gato Preto..._
> Or
> _Eu me chamo do Ricardo._
> Such constructions are not possible in Portuguese.



Hello to you Olivinha, 
Loved the Post you sent to Ricardo Reis ( salve, Fernando Pessoa!)
I couldn't agree more!  ((( giggles)))

Talk to you again next time.


----------



## luckyme

olivinha said:


> Dear Ricardo,
> Regardless of what you found in Google, regardless of the Portuguese variant you choose to speak, I strongly advise you never to say:
> _O restaurante onde a gente jantou se chamava do Gato Preto..._
> Or
> _Eu me chamo do Ricardo._
> Such constructions are not possible in Portuguese.


----------



## luckyme

Tendo entrado  agora para esta comunidade aqui vai meu   'Ola' para todos voces!

Kind regards to all!


----------



## machadinho

What a mess, guys!
*
Basic Portuguese*
(1) chamar-se [+*proper name*] → to be named: _His name is John → Chama-se João._
(2) chamar de [+noun, adjective] → to describe as: _They called him a prophet. Ele foi chamado de profeta._

*Intermediate Portuguese
*(3) *chamar-se de* [+noun, adjective] → impersonal rendering of (2): _One calls a soothsayer a prophet. Chamam-se de profetas os videntes._
(4) *chamar-se de* [+noun, adjective] *a* → idem, impersonal rendering of (2): _One calls a soothsayer a prophet. Chama-se de profeta aos videntes._


----------



## uchi.m

O nome do restaurante não seria "Do Gato Preto", por acaso? Porque aí, sim, estaria correto dizer "O restaurante se chama Do Gato Preto", "O restaurante se chama Do Seu José"


----------



## luckyme

Muito bem, Machadinho, resposta para la de esclarecedora! Valeu. Isso eh o que se chama colocar os pontos nos iis!


----------

